# sleepy baby and should we wake for feeds



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi, is it normal for a 5week old to sleep most of the day? She is having 90ml and we are having to wake her up for her feeds.  How long can she go before we should worry about waking her, as i'm thinking that perhaps we shouldn't wake her night.  If this were the case should we increase her feeds during the day. thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes your right, it's fine to go for longer at night as long as she is having good feeds in the day! Is she gaining weight steadily??

Nic
Xx


----------

